# FS: 20G tank, stand set, planted items



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Set down my 2x 20 gals and they are ready to go to new homes. Will throw in gravels, rocks n fake plants for free.

Misc. Items:
SeaChem Malawi/Victoria Buffer (600g x2) - $15
(1 new, 1 is 3/4 full)
Dual sponges pre-filters for shrimp tank (new) - $5. Sold
Ebo-Jager 50W Heater - $10. Sold.
Fluval internal U1 filter -$10. Sold.
Almond leaves - 15/$5
Small gravel vac - $5

Set #1: $60
20 gal (24") Excellent Condition. 
30" black Stingray stand. Will fit a 20g long.
Glass tops
Coralife Power Compact (65W) Light Fixture. Bulb is older but works.
Gravels
Decorations








_

3 canister filters ($50 ea.)

#1: Rena XP1 - $50. Sold!
Runs good. Includes hoses, media basket, 1 foam pad n ceramic rings.

#2: Eheim Classic 2213 - $50 Sold!
Was running it on the 20g long until few days ago. Runs great except media basket cover doesn't lock. Doesn't affect performance.









#3: Eheim 2235 - $50. Sold!
New Handle Locking Clips. Runs great!

For planted ppl: $15
75-85% Full on all 4 bottles/can.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Also have some gravels, rocks n decor I can throw in with the tank sets. Added some misc. items...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend Bump!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimps stuff are sold!

Several others are pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval U1 is sold.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

36" Hagen Glo Dual T5 HO (39W x2) Light Fixture is Sold.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Father's Day Bump!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone grabs these before I set them up again!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Canada Day Bump! Everything -20% today only!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

20% Off Sale Continues...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

XP1 is pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

XP1 is gone.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

These 2 are pending...

- Tank Set #2: 20 gal long (30").
- Ebo-Jager 50W Heater


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank set #2 and heater is Sold.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

2235 is fixed. Replaced both worn out clips with new ones. Works great now.

I'm off this weekend. Can meet up at JL / IPU.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

2213 is pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Both canisters are gone!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for remaining items. 20g set taking up too much room in my garage. Lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------

